# قوانين مساحية مهمة



## السيد عزام (1 يوليو 2011)

قوانين مهمة


----------



## Eng.WOLF (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووور أخ عزام


----------



## moohmad1985 (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك حكمة عضيمة .انا برأيي ان لم تكن ذئبا اكلتك الكلاب


----------



## moohmad1985 (2 يوليو 2011)

لله در الحسد ما اعدله بدا بصاحبه فقتله


----------



## moohmad1985 (2 يوليو 2011)

ان المساحة لفن عظيم


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه هديه مني للجميع


----------



## السيد عزام (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## omer0017 (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## wmfw_sh (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## medo shalaby (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1001 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*


----------



## عمرو72 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## beroo85 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vivivi (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## هاف مون (12 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك مهندس على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## هاف مون (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشروع قطار دبي ودور اعمال المساحة فيه تشييده .*

مشروع قطار دبي تشمل اعمال المساحة به الثلث تقريباً اي انه اعتمد على 40 % منه على الاعمال المساحية بداية من تحديد المسار ورفع الارض الطبيعية حتى بناء محطات الوقوف به ويلاحظ كذلك احترافيه مساحية به حيث انه يمر على المناطق المرافق المهمة بالمدينة والمناطق المزدحمة سكانيا والتي قللت من كثافة حركة السيارات بالمدينة وكذلك بيئيا قللت من تلوث المدينة بعوادم السيارات فهو كذلك حافظ على الهندسة البيئية للمدينة التجارية الكبري بالشرق الاوسط وان طبيعة المشروع ليست مترو وانما قطار سريع حيث ان المترو مواصفاته انشاء الانفاق لمرور القطار اما في حالة مدينةدبي فقد اعتمد كليا على الجسور والكباري .
ونلخص لكم التالي :
بالنسبة للمشروع فنياً : فان يلاحظ جودة العمل به والمسار المهم له وفائدته للمدينة ان تم عمل قاطرات مماثلة للانتاج الصناعي .​ 
بالنسبة للمشروع معماريا :
الالوان جافة نوعا ما مما يوحي بان المدينة تجارية اصلا وليست سياحيا بالدرجة الاولى لاحظ الوان الكباري والجسور ولون القطار .
بالنسبة للمشروع في مايخص النقل :
فانه نقل دبي الى مجال النقل سريع وقليل التكلفة .
بالنسبة للمشروع بشكل عام :​ 
تجربة جديده تنتظر نجاحا اخر بالمستقبل .​ 
نترككم مع لقطات من المشروع :​ 








​ 






​ 




​


----------



## السيد عزام (12 سبتمبر 2011)

هاف مون
نشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## zaidhassanj (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## ايهاب جودة ابراهيم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

السيد عزام قال:


> قوانين مهمة



جزاكم اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## eng__m.s (20 أبريل 2013)

جاري التحميل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

تسلم عالملف المرفق


----------



## mohammed samomi (12 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## بارزان خليل (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

